# محرك دائم الحركة



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 يونيو 2006)

انها الة وهمية تتحرك بنفسها حركة دائمية لأنجاز بعض الأعمال التي يستفاد منها البشر بديلا عن

مصادر الطاقة التي يبحث عنها مشرفنا :68: 

منذ القرن القرن الخامس عشر والتجارب جارية ولكن جميع المحاولات باءت بالفشل ,لانها مخالفة 

للنظريات العلمية . 

وسوف نذهب وراء مشرفنا وعسى ولعل ان نجد شيئا  

البغدادي:55: :69:


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (11 يونيو 2006)

أهلا أخي شكري

هل الموضوع هذا (محرك دائم الحركة ) حقيقي ، وإذا كان زودنا مشكورا ببعض المراجع على النت

عنها.

وتأكد أخي لن يهدأ لي بال حتى أجعل الطاقة المتجددة هاجس كل العرب والمسلمين انشاء الله.

وكل ما أتمناه أن تقفوا معي.

تحياتي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (11 يونيو 2006)

ألأخ 76 Mzsk 

تحية طيبة 
المحرك الدائم الحركة وهمي . من خلال جميع التجارب والبحوث .

ونحن معك يد بيد والى الأمام وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله .

بجهوك وجهود كل المخلصين الشرفاء الغيارى سوف نخرج بنتيجة مشرفة نخدم بها وطننا الغالي

العزيز .

البغدادي


----------



## DrClick (12 يونيو 2006)

ما رايكم ب...................
سواقي الفيوم اللي اعرفة انها شغالة بقوة دفع المية يعني بتاخد المية وترفعها واللي يشغلها بردة المية


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 يونيو 2006)

ألأخ DrClick

عذرا لا افهم ما تقول ممكن بكلام فصيح .

البغدادي


----------



## DrClick (17 يونيو 2006)

السواقي الموجودة في محافظة الفيوم بمصر تعمل منذ ايام الفراعنة وهي تاخذ المياة وترفعها لري الاراضي والظريف انها تعمل بقوة دفع المياة نفسها يعني المياة تسير في مجري تدفع السواقي والسواقي تاخد المياة وترفعها


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 يونيو 2006)

ألأخ DrClick
الأن فهمت الجملة . 

ان السواقي تعمل بواسطة طاقة جريان المياه . 

لكننا نتكلم عن محرك اذا اشتغل هل يبقى مستمر بالدوران بدون وقود ؟ الجواب / كلا 

اذن محرك دائم الحركة هو محرك وهمي .

وشكرا لمرورك .


الغدادي


----------



## أصيل (18 يونيو 2006)

الذي سيقوم بهذا البحث سيجد ثمرة واحدة وهي أنه بعد بحوث مكثفة تستمر معه عدة سنوات سيخرج بنتيجة مفادها أنه قد أصبح مدركاً مستوعباً شاملاً لكل قوانين الطبيعة وملماً بكل علوم الميكانيكا حتى
بدون دراستها جميعها بل وإنه سيكون سعيداً بفشله في تحقيق حلمه بهذا الاختراع لأنه قد عرف أسباب فشله ، والذي بمعرفتها كان قد أصبح من العباقرة فعلاً ، ويستثنى من ذلك من فشل قبل إكمال البحث أو قبل معرفة الأسباب الحقيقية للفشل . 
وأنوه إلى أنه لا يمكن لأي معلم أو جهة تعليمية مهما اقتدرت أن تغرس هذا المنهج في عقليات طلابها طالما أن المبادرة لم تكن من المتعلم نفسه . وهؤلاء الذين قد أنجزوا هذا المشروع هم من القلائل جداً ،
بل وإنهم من الشواذ من الناحية الاحتماعية وفي الكثير من النواحي . . أعانهم الله على حالهم .
لدرجة أنك قد تصفهم بالجنون والهبل ونحوه ، ولكنهم بعد إنجاز أبحاثهم سرعان ما يتعافون ، 
ويصبحون منارات للمعرفة والإنتاج والإدارة .

ليس هذا هو القانون الوحيد الذي يمكن وجوده - أعني قانون حفظ الطاقة - ؛ بل الحاصل أنه القانون
الذي خلقه الله جل وعلا في هذا الكون الذي نحن فيه ، ولو أراد الله جل وعلا قانوناً آخر لجعله ، وإنما
أمره إذا أراد شيئاً أن يقول له كن فيكون . . .

، ، ، تعالى وتبارك ربنا العظيم .


----------



## mazenk15 (18 يوليو 2006)

لقد قام مخترعون امريكان بتجميع المجال المغناطيسي الموجود بالفضاء عن طريق ملف مغناطيسي ثابت وبداخله عضو دوار حيث يقوم الملف بمضاعفت المجال المغناطيسي وبذلك يدور العضو الدوار 
وينتج لنا حركة
وبهذا لاينتج تلوث ولا ضوضاء ولا خسائر ماديه
ولكن..........


----------



## FAHED M M (28 نوفمبر 2006)

المشاركين المحترمين
*السيد المحترم محمد الكردي*:1: 
تحيه وبعد
عرفت من كلامك مدى اهتمامك بموضوع الطاقه البديله وكيف انك تريد ان تصبح هذه الفكرة ذات تاثير على باحثينا في هذا العالم الذي ننتمي اليه .
فاذا اردت الحل فهو بكل تواضع عندي من دون شك 
المسئله ببساطه هي
اننا نبحث على طاقه بديله ذات عامل بيئي ممتاز لكي يستفيد منه البشر 
اذا نريد طاقه بديله نظيفه بيئيا تخدم البشريه 
كما تعلم عزيزي محمد ان الطاقه هي المقدرة على القيام بعمل ما . 
كما انه من الملاحظ ايضا ان الانسان نفسه فيه من الطاقه التي لها القدره على العمل 
وحسب الزيادات التي توافينا بها مراكز الاحصاء الدوليه فاننا نجد ان هذا الكائن البشري قد وصل الى 6 مليار نسمه وانه بحسب ماتعلم لو نظرنا من الفضاء الخرجي للكرة الارضيه تجد ان حركة هذا الكائن هي حركه روتينيه في المدن التي يسكنها 
فهو يتحرك في الصباح الباكر الى مراكز عمله سالكا طرقا محدده في حركه يوميه روتينه لا تتوقف حتى يشاء الله 
فاذا استطعنا ان نستغل الفاقد لهذه الحركه اليوميه الروتينيه بان نجعل الطرقات التي يمر من خلالها هذا المجموع الحركي اله قادره على تحويل هذا الفاقد الى طاقه كهربائيه نستطيع ان نقول اننا قد حصلنا على مصدر حقيقي للطاقه البديله امنه و نظيفه في نفس الوقت
ملاحظه هامه 
اخطر ما في هذه الفكره هو حالة الطمع الراسمالي الذي ينظر الى الربحيه فقط لاغير 
فالخوف من تطبيق هذه الفكره هو تحويل الناس المستضعفين الى( دواب في ساقيه الباشا )
وشكرا


----------



## صناعة المعمار (6 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أتمنى المشاركة في الموضوع التالي:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=37595

الف شكر للجميع


----------



## اخو الصفا (13 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
قوانين الكسلاء هو وجود شىء من العدم
هذا تحقق مرة واحدة عندما خلق الله الكون من العدم ولكن كل عمل له اجر وكل سلعة لها ثمن و كل حركة لها طاقة
والمحركات هي عبارة عن محولات للطاقة من حالة الى حالة اخرى
خلال عملية التحويل تستهلك جزء من الطاقة وهذا ما يسمى بالمردود
لذلك لا يوجد محول 100بال100 فلا داع اذن للتعب
و البحث عن مصادر اخرى
والسلام عليكم


----------



## fagrelsabah (13 ديسمبر 2009)

اخو الصفا قال:


> السلام عليكم
> قوانين الكسلاء هو وجود شىء من العدم
> هذا تحقق مرة واحدة عندما خلق الله الكون من العدم ولكن كل عمل له اجر وكل سلعة لها ثمن و كل حركة لها طاقة
> والمحركات هي عبارة عن محولات للطاقة من حالة الى حالة اخرى
> ...


السلام على من اتبع الهدى 

تلك المحركات لاتخلفق سيءا من العدم ومن يفهمها كذالك فالمشكله فى تفكيره المحدود بقوانين من صنع البشر 

وهذا سبب تقدم الدول المتقدمه وتخلف الدول المتخلفة عن التكنولوجيا مع العلم ان كل منهم به المهندسي ولكن الفرق 
هو من يبحث عن التكنولوجيا واسبابها 
فليس المطلوب ان يفهم التكنولوجيا من يحفظ القوانين ولايفهمها 

المحركات امامك على شبكة الانترنت ويمكن البحث وتالدراسة لها فلا شئ اسمه مستحيل مع العلم والعمل والدراسة اما الجهل فكل شئء معه مشتحيل ومن يقول لك لا تبحث ولا تقراء ولا تجرب فانما يريد منك ان تظل جاهلا ومتاخرا علميا وتكنولوجيا 

المحركات تدرس بالجامعات العالمية على مستوى العالم اما؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ فلا تعليق لدى


----------



## د حسين (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*تحية*

تحية طيبة للسيد أخو الصفا
ماذكرته صحيح تماما 
ولكن أصلح الله من يصر على العناد ​


----------



## حسن59 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

* يا د حسين. انك تزيدنى فخر [ لاننى تمكنت من اختراع جهاز دائم الحركة ] ولايوجد شىء فى العالم مستحيل فكل الاخترعات كانت مستحيلة ولكل قاعدة شواذ والذين وضعوا النظريات رجال ونحن رجال وكم قلت سابقا نظرية انشتاين الثانية تتعرض مع اختراع الليزر . وان نظرية الطاقة لاتعمم على كل الكون .*​


----------



## حسن59 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

الى المعارضين .
*نقول طور يقلوا احلبوه .*


----------



## حسن59 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

الى المعارضين
نقول طور يقلوا احلبوه .[/quote]


----------



## anas=sb (9 أغسطس 2012)

استاذي الفاظل
يوجد هكذا محرك
اعمل عليهِ منذ فترة ثلاثة اشهر
بطريقة ميكانيكية بسيطة
لكن بكفاءة واطئة دون المطلوب
تحتاج اى تطوير
علما ان الطاقة لاتفنى ولا تخلق


----------



## ahmad-11 (10 أغسطس 2012)

عمل رائع هل هذا عملي فعلا


----------



## كيرو عبده (4 سبتمبر 2012)

تسلم يا غالى


----------



## aboumohaned (11 مارس 2013)

ok


----------

